# g body trunk lift supports



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

i'm looking to convert my trunk from torsion bars to lift supports as found on some 81 - 83 regals..........anybody got pix of this setup so i can see what i need???? been to local junk yards but no luck all have torsion bars.............. any pix would help thanks fellas.........


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good question.....:thumbsup:


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Anybody got pix ??


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

TTT............uffin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I had a lumina once the trunk wouldn't stay up. So I mouned some small hood lift shocks to the inner wheel well and to the trunk arm to lift it. You can browse the local parts store lift shocks, the thicker the stronger they are, they'll need to be strong. And they come with the fitting that it pushes onto on the end so you mount that fitting on the trunk arm and run a bolt or weld a bolt to your inner fender to mount the other side. There's of course measuring involved so the shock is almost compressed when the trunk is closed and extends far enough the trunk opens all the way. Its cool when it gets working tho


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

CoupeDTS said:


> I had a lumina once the trunk wouldn't stay up. So I mouned some small hood lift shocks to the inner wheel well and to the trunk arm to lift it. You can browse the local parts store lift shocks, the thicker the stronger they are, they'll need to be strong. And they come with the fitting that it pushes onto on the end so you mount that fitting on the trunk arm and run a bolt or weld a bolt to your inner fender to mount the other side. There's of course measuring involved so the shock is almost compressed when the trunk is closed and extends far enough the trunk opens all the way. Its cool when it gets working tho


yeah kinda figured that much but i wanna see what OG looks like to do it clean and right....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I've seen em on g bodys too but I'm curious why some have them and some don't. Like it was an aftermarket kit maybe idk


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

The og brackets are completely bolt on so you could go back to a torsion bar setup if you wanted. Found a set but he guy wanted 150 plus shipping. 

Here's the only pic I've got.


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

this helps appreciate it.............i'm thinking i gonna have to make my own brackets or bolt- ons


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> The og brackets are completely bolt on so you could go back to a torsion bar setup if you wanted. Found a set but he guy wanted 150 plus shipping.
> 
> Here's the only pic I've got.


do these bolt onto the trunk lid hinges or onto the inside of trunk?????


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

They bolt on to the trunk hinge. There are other ways such as just using these cheap brackets and just weld/rivot/bolt them to the trunk hinge and make your own support where you feel it needs it. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=370821347801&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=15849731610


Here's a couple more pics I saved when I was doing my research. I'd rather put the info out there than keep it to myself like so many "lowriders" seem to do. Hopefully if someone cuts the metal to make hinge plates before I do, they'll post dimensions or a PDF file that anyone can print out. 

Oh and ditch the fat lift supports, you can get ones that are rated the same from autozone for about $8 but they're the normal 5/8" diameter. Ill look for the part # later today.


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Cool thanx


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Good Info Right here... I did the conversion on mine too


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

What did u do or what did u buy ?


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> They bolt on to the trunk hinge. There are other ways such as just using these cheap brackets and just weld/rivot/bolt them to the trunk hinge and make your own support where you feel it needs it. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=370821347801&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=15849731610
> 
> 
> Here's a couple more pics I saved when I was doing my research. I'd rather put the info out there than keep it to myself like so many "lowriders" seem to do. Hopefully if someone cuts the metal to make hinge plates before I do, they'll post dimensions or a PDF file that anyone can print out.
> ...



cant see pix


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

That's some good shit right there bro right on for posting it........


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

anybody got pix of this setup???


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

vamps said:


> anybody got pix of this setup???


They're posted of them installed, brackets sitting on a desk, and factory schematic with part #s. visible to me on an iphone and a galaxy 3s


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

They make a billet shock kit for impalas trunk I removed my torsion bars and it worked perfect eddies motor sports is the shop so I assume they got one for g bodies there kinda pricey tho like 300$ but there high quality billet with heavy duty shocks ...even come with mounting template and hardware took like an hour bro


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> They're posted of them installed, brackets sitting on a desk, and factory schematic with part #s. visible to me on an iphone and a galaxy 3s


my bad not visible from my pc for some reason............
anyways im whipping something up with auto zone parts spent $22 for everything i'll install it soon as i have a chance.........just gotta see where to mount the shocks....


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to have them big ass shocks b4.They worked but took up wayyyy to mutch room.

My 81 cutlass had tabs for a WAYYYYYYY smaller shock to work.An it tucks up tight (bought 8")

I posted it in the "cutlass" thread w`/ a part number from autozone


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright CoupeDTS where is it?


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Heres the ones in mine

Part # F95011 at Autozone​


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> View attachment 661429
> 
> 
> Heres the ones in mine
> Part # F95011 at Autozone​


 thanks for pic n info.............are those struts really small ??? the ones they sold me are tiny lil suckers wasnt sure how they would mount but that looks bout right......where is the strut mounted to on the wall side of the deal?? is there a bolt or bracket there??


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

got another pic just for reference????


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah there pretty small.Nope dont have another pic.You can buy the mounting studs.Just ask the jokers behind the desk.They might know lol


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT.


----------

